# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Listaus: vuonna 2009 rekisteröidyt uudet linja-autot Suomessa

## kuukanko

Tähän listaukseen on kerätty kaikki tiedossa olevat vuonna 2009 Suomessa rekisteröidyt linja-autot. Jotta listaus pysyisi ajantasalla, ole hyvä ja lähetä havainnot uusista linja-autoista.

Tietoa lisättäessä tarvitsee vähintään tietää: liikennöitsijä, rekisterinumero ja alustamerkki. Rekisteröimättömät valmiit autot eivät siis kuulu listauksen sisältöön.

Listat on jaettu kolmeen osioon seurannan helpottamiseksi (Volvot, Scaniat ja muut).

Listaus: http://jlf.fi/article/117-rekisteroi...suomessa-2009/

----------


## kuukanko

Listaukseen aloittaa kolme uutta HelBin MANia:
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #901 VCZ-343 MAN NL313-15 CNG A26 Lion's City LL
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #902 VCZ-330 MAN NL313-15 CNG A26 Lion's City LL
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #935 VCZ-331 MAN NL243 CNG A21 Lion's City

----------


## vko

Lisätty/päivitetty HelB 930, 932-937.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin Bussiliikenne #903 VCZ-341 MAN NL313-15 CNG A26 Lion's City LL WMAA26ZZ69R005928

----------


## vko

HelB 904 lisätty

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin Bussiliikenne #931 VCZ-335 MAN NL243 CNG A21 Lion's City WMAA21ZZ59R005860

----------


## antsa

Tänään näkyi lähtevän kohti Kuopiota uusi kabus. RJI-228 eli Kuopion Liikenteen auto 28 on ilmeisesti eka uusi tänä vuonna tehtaalta tullut.

----------


## Star502

Helb Volvo B12B 9700NG  AEZ-199

----------


## vko

> Helb Volvo B12B 9700NG  AEZ-199


Tottelee numeroa 5031.

Lisäksi tänään rekisteröity auto 912. Molempien tiedot päivitetty listaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenne 20 Scania K310 / Lahti Flyer

----------


## helleh

> Helb Volvo B12B 9700NG  AEZ-199


Tuo yksilö on käytettynä maahan tuotu. Ensirekisteröintivuosi 2007.

----------


## antsa

Uutta kabusia tulee, tänään taas lähti Kuopioon 82 RJI-282. Toinen tälle vuodelle.

----------


## killerpop

Eskelisen Lapin-Linjat IOZ-910 Scania K380EB Omniexpress 360 1863212

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenne 64 Scania K310 / Lahti Flyer

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin tekniikan alan oppilaitos VCZ-325 Irisbus Marcopolo Viaggio 350

----------


## killerpop

Volvo-kantaan ensimmäinen merkintä,

Keski-Suomen Liikenne #3 ZHU-374 Volvo B12M 9700H? YV3R9L1249A132458

----------


## antsa

Tänään kohti Kuopiota uutuus 87 TJY-487. Päivällä vuoroauton perässä lähti kohti tulevaa kotiaan.

----------


## killerpop

Eskelisen Lapin-Linjat  	IOZ-909  	B12B  	9700H  	YV3R8L2209A132569

----------


## antsa

Nyt saa sit Jyväskylä uuden kabussin. 420 RJI-320 on pian lähdössä tienaamaan.

----------


## killerpop

Talma Bus IYX-365 Irisbus Arway  VNESFR1600M004094 (käyttöönotto 11.2.2009)

----------


## killerpop

Salon Tilausmakat SHZ-810 Mercedes-Benz O350 6x2 Tourismo WEB63203513249436 (käyttöönotto 18.2.2009)

----------


## antsa

Ventoniemi 41 uusi omniexpress RJI-322 meni alkuviikosta. Alustan tiedot puuttuu paitsi et oli 2-akselinen.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Korsisaaren uusin auto nro 80 eli Scania OmniExpress liikkuu rekkareilla RJI-252.

----------


## antsa

Ja sit omniexpress lisää eli M.Laurila TJY-476. Siitäki muut tiedot vielä puuttuu.

----------


## Eppu

Anjalankosken linja #2  EEI-117  Setra S416 GT-HD. Ovet 1+0+1. En tosin tiedä onko uutena hankittu. Oli Tampereen l-asemalla parkissa...

----------


## antsa

Jyväskylä saa jatkoa kabus-sarjaan : 449 RJI-249 nähty kilvissä.

----------


## dima

Toimi Vennon OmniExpress on rekisteriltään RJI-301. Ja kylkinumero on 5.

----------


## killerpop

Pohjolan Matkan #32, eli Volvo 9700HD B12M 6x2 on jo tänään liikuskellut Suomessa, mutta rekisteritieto puuttuu...

----------


## jommi

> Pohjolan Matkan #32, eli Volvo 9700HD B12M 6x2 on jo tänään liikuskellut Suomessa, mutta rekisteritieto puuttuu...


Rekisteri on YOR-832 ja kuvakin löytyy Pohjolan Bussiliikenne-sivulta

----------


## Zambo

Perjantai-iltana Helsingin Eteläespalla täysin valkoinen Marco Polo, rekisteri EHI-689.

89 loppuinen rekisteri ei ainakaan viittaa Westendin Linjaan.

----------


## Hujis

> Perjantai-iltana Helsingin Eteläespalla täysin valkoinen Marco Polo, rekisteri EHI-689.
> 
> 89 loppuinen rekisteri ei ainakaan viittaa Westendin Linjaan.


Liikennöinti Pertti Kiuru.

----------


## Zambo

> Liikennöinti Pertti Kiuru.


ja kuvakin löytyy firman sivuilta: http://www.pikkubussit.com/bussit.htm

----------


## killerpop

Paunu #1 XOY-161 Volvo 9700H B12M
Paunu #2 XOY-162 Volvo 9700H B12M
Paunu #10 XOY-210 Volvo 9700H B12M

----------


## antsa

Jyväskylä siis saanut taas uuden kabusin 470 RJI-258. Miksiköhän on poikettu linjasta ja rekisterin loppu ei täsmää kylkinumeron kanssa ?

----------


## antsa

Olis jo valmiina seuraava kabus Jyväskylään eli 493 SMY-993.

----------


## killerpop

Haldin & Rose #24 ???-??? Volvo 9700HD B12M 6x2 YV3R9L2229A133820 6806 
Tunturilinjat #8 AIP-59 Scania K380 OmniExpress 360         
Valkeakosken Liikenne #23 JGX-723 Scania K340IB OmniExpress 340 1864283 YK900L34090008681
Joitain muita tulleita puuttuu, saa ilmiantaa

----------


## Star502

Pohjolan Matka #35 YOR-835 Volvo 9700H B12M 1+1+0 
Pohjolan Matka #73               Scania K380 Omniexpress 360 1+0+1
Pohjolan Matka                       Scania K380 Omniexpress 360 1+0+1
Jääskeläisen Auto Scania Omniexpress 360 1+0+1

----------


## killerpop

Myös tällaiset lienee olemassa, havaintoja?

A. Tuominen Volvo 9700H B12B YV3R8L2239A133862 6809 
Muurinen Volvo 9700HD B12B YV3R8M92X9A133918 6834

----------


## kuukanko

Lisätty listaukseen killerpopin kuvasta löytynyt Tilausliikenne Pekki #6 UBG-861 Irisbus Marcopolo MidiViaggio

----------


## dima

> Lisätty listaukseen killerpopin kuvasta löytynyt Tilausliikenne Pekki #6 UBG-861 Irisbus Marcopolo MidiViaggio


Liekö tuo sopiva listalle? Auto ei ole tullut uutena Pekille, vaan on ollut vähän aikaa esittelyautona.

----------


## dima

E.Rantanen #1 Irisbus MarcoPolo Viaggio 370, LOZ-960
Kymen Charterline OY, Irisbus Marcopolo Viaggio 350, LOZ-961

----------


## antsa

Lisää kabusseja ja nyt Kuopioon : 88 JHK-588. Tahti on aika mukava.

----------


## killerpop

> Liekö tuo sopiva listalle? Auto ei ole tullut uutena Pekille, vaan on ollut vähän aikaa esittelyautona.


Tässäpä pienoinen pulma demoautoihin liittyen. Itse olen ajatellut, että ensirekisterlinti ratkaisee. Jos autolla on ollut jo rekisterikilvet (ennen Suomen rekisteriä) muussa maassa, se hylätään tästä listasta. Jos taas auto on saanut kilpensä demoaikana, olisi luonnollista laittaa "liikennöitsijäksi" se taho, kellä auto oli. 

Äkkiseltään muisteltuna, tästä ei ole kaiketi ennakkotapausta vielä. Volvon VPY-601 oli kuitenkin Concordian käytössä ensimmäisenä ja löytyy 2007-listasta Concordian kohdalta, vaikka auto näkyi Savonlinnan näyttelyssä jo selvästi aiemmin.

----------


## Star502

Haldin&Rose 24  YHJ-470
Toinen Pohjolan Matkan omneista on 67

----------


## jommi

> Toinen Pohjolan Matkan omneista on 67


Ja rekisteri on YOR-808 ja numero 73 kantaa kilpiä YOR-807

----------


## killerpop

Viking Line Buss ÅLU 55 Scania K400 EB 6x2*4 OmniExpress 360 1864191

----------


## Miska

En äkkivilkaisulla huomannut, että Joukkoliikennefoorumilla olisi vielä bongauksia TTS:n RJI-265 -kilpisestä Scalasta. Näin auton perjantaina pikaisesti Kehä III:lla, ovitus näytti olevan TTS:n Lahti 402:sta tuttu 1+2+1. Auton peräosa vaikutti hieman "muotoillummalta" kuin esimerkiksi Veolian viimevuotisissa KUB-Scaloissa, joita "kotilinjoillani" kulkee.

----------


## antsa

Olisi taas lähtövalmiina Kuopion Liikenteen kabus. JHK-589 ja 89 numerolla.

----------


## Eppu

Olisikohan tämän vuoden autoja myös tämä Lyttylän Liikenteen teli-Volvo 9700.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olisikohan tämän vuoden autoja myös tämä Lyttylän Liikenteen teli-Volvo 9700.


Gallerian tietojen mukaan uittoauto.

Sen sijaan seuraavat on lisätty listaukseen:
Oulaisten Liikenne #92 GIO-850 Volvo B12M 9700H
Pohjolan Liikenne JHK-572 Scania K??? OmniExpress 340
Tilausliikenne Pekka Jussila XOY-199 Mercedes-Benz O350D 6x2*4 Tourismo

----------


## Rasbelin

Viiveellä, mutta parempi kun ei koskaan.  :Wink: 

WL #2, GIS-102, K230 UB4X2, YS2K4X20091864745, YK900L32090008772
WL #3, GIS-103, K230 UB4X2, YS2K4X20091864713, YK900L32090008771

----------


## antsa

Kohta näyttelyssä näkyvä uusi Koskilinjojen Kabus on numero 140 ja saanut kilvet BSY-305.

----------


## kuukanko

Uusimmassa Bussiammattilaisessa oli kuva Valtasen Liikenteen uudesta OmniExpressistä:
Valtasen Liikenne JHK-522 Scania K380 OmniExpress 360

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Pari ovimonttua olen hiljattain bongannut:

- Jyväskylän Liikenne 493/SMY-993 näyttäisi olevan Kabus YK9TCA64594003173
- Pohjolan Liikenne 75/JHK-572 Scania 1864500 ja LAK YK900L34090008777
- Ventoniemi 41/RJI-322 Scania K340IB 1862018 ja LAK YK900L36080008558. Auto on tiettävästi valmistunut myyntivarastoon 2008, mutta otettu käyttöön vasta Ventoniemellä 2009.

----------


## Tuomas

Suomen Turistiautolle saatiin linja-auto, joka soveltuu vaikka palaverin pitopaikaksi pöytineen ja kokousvarustuksineen. Pituus on alle 12 metriä, muut mitat "oikean linja-auton" luokkaa.

HelB 5032, OCZ-196, Volvo 9700H / B12M / I-Shift, alusta YV3R9L4229A134544, kori 6863.

----------


## TEP70

> Ja rekisteri on YOR-808


Tästä Pohjolan Matkan 67:stä kuvasin ovimontusta koodin YK9 00L 360 80008557.

Hieno laite, mittarissa nyt noin 10 000 km.

----------


## antsa

Tuon Kuopion Liikenteen uuden Volvon sisarauto Satakunnalla on 11 YHJ-507. Kuopion uusin kabus seisoi pihalla eli 91 BSY-291.

----------


## antsa

Eilen oli tilausajossa Lahden kautta kohti Jyväskylää Petri Pekkalan uusi teli Omniexpress 360 (Scania K400 / 6x2). Rekisteri BSY-307 ja numero 7. Jo toinen omni siis tuohon taloon, eka oli kaksiakselinen nro 3.

----------


## killerpop

Paunu #124 GIO-924 Volvo 8700LE B7R
Paunu #125 GIO-925 Volvo 8700LE B7R

----------


## vko

Listaan lisätty HelBien 942, 944-951 & 953-954 sarjanumerot. Nämä ja listasta vielä puuttuvat 3 autoa saanevat rekisterikilpensä huomenna.

----------


## killerpop

Paunu #126 GIO-926 Volvo 8700LE B7R
Paunu #127 GIO-927 Volvo 8700LE B7R

----------


## killerpop

Paunut #126 ja #127
  

Ja lisää tuli vielä:


Länsilinjat #15 GIO-915 Volvo 8700LE B7R
Länsilinjat #16 GIO-916 Volvo 8700LE B7R

----------


## vko

> Listaan lisätty HelBien 942, 944-951 & 953-954 sarjanumerot. Nämä ja listasta vielä puuttuvat 3 autoa saanevat rekisterikilpensä huomenna.


Loput kolme autoa (941, 943, 952) lisätty listaan, sekä kaikkien autojen rekisterinumerot (XUO-3xx). Autoja alkaa näkyä huomenna perjantaina Ruhan linjoilla. Viimeistään syysliikenteen alkuun autoista menee 9 kpl Suomenojalle, 3 Koskelaan ja 2 jää Ruskeasuolle.

----------


## Star502

> Eilen oli tilausajossa Lahden kautta kohti Jyväskylää Petri Pekkalan uusi teli Omniexpress 360 (Scania K400 / 6x2). Rekisteri BSY-307 ja numero 7. Jo toinen omni siis tuohon taloon, eka oli kaksiakselinen nro 3.


Onks tommosta K400?
Eikös ne moottorit mene 380 ja 420
Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä

----------


## Eppu

Taitaa olla tämän vuoden autoja myös tämä Oulussa bongaamani Itkosen Volvo 9700.

----------


## jtm

Paunu #63 GIO-963 Volvo 8700LE B7R
Paunu #88 GIO-988 Volvo 8700LE B7R
Paunu #128 GIO-928 Volvo 8700LE B7R
Paunu #129 GIO-929 Volvo 8700LE B7R

----------


## J_J

> Onks tommosta K400?
> Eikös ne moottorit mene 380 ja 420
> Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä


Uusimman sukupolven moottoreissa taisi tuo K400 korvata aiemman K380 -version? Ja vastaavasti sitten joku tehokkaampi moottori tuli K420:n tilalle, olisiko ollut K470.

----------


## JT

CBF #745 RTG-145 Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala

----------


## killerpop

> Paunu #128 GIO-928 Volvo 8700LE B7R
> Paunu #129 GIO-929 Volvo 8700LE B7R


Toisaalla kerroit näiden olevan GIO-128 ja GIO-129, eli kumpia ne nyt sitten ovat? Itsehän en näitä yksilöitä ole onnistunut näkemään.

----------


## Eppu

> Toisaalla kerroit näiden olevan GIO-128 ja GIO-129, eli kumpia ne nyt sitten ovat? Itsehän en näitä yksilöitä ole onnistunut näkemään.


Vähän offtopic, mutta 4 Paunun uutta Volvoa oli parkkeerattu TKL:n pihan puolelle ainakin tänään aamupäivällä. Ihmettelinkin mitä ne siellä tekivät - olisiko Paunu ja TKL tehnyt jonkun sopimuksen asiasta, Paunun pihassa kun on rajoitetummin tilaa...? Muistaakseni tuolla seisoivat autot #125, #129, #63 ja #88 - ja kaikkien rekisterit alkoivat muistaakseni 9:llä. Toinen seikka mikä pisti silmään oli TSB:llä ilmoitettu istumapaikkaluku:43. Eikös autoissa pitäisi olla 41 paikkaa, mikäli ovat tilattu isommalla seisomasillalla? En tiedä miten on asian laita kun en ole autoilla päässyt vielä kulkemaan...

----------


## Miska

> Taitaa olla tämän vuoden autoja myös tämä Oulussa bongaamani Itkosen Volvo 9700.


Tuo lienee kuitenkin pari vuotta vanha uittoauto.

----------


## jtm

> Toisaalla kerroit näiden olevan GIO-128 ja GIO-129, eli kumpia ne nyt sitten ovat? Itsehän en näitä yksilöitä ole onnistunut näkemään.


Tarkoitan GIO-928 JA GIO-929. Pyydän kovasti anteeksi virhettäni. Saanhan anteeksi?

----------


## TEP70

CBF 718 RTG-118 K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala tänään 6.8. linjalla 741.

----------


## TEP70

VT 459 ATY-521 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala
VT 470 ATY-540 Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala

----------


## JT

CBF #711 RTG-111 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala
CBF #713 RTG-113 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala 1865375 YK900L32090008720
CBF #714 RTG-114 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala
CBF #744 RTG-144 Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala

VT #450 ATY-539 Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala
VT #455 ATY-526 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala
VT #456 ATY-524 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala 1865111 YK900L32090008698 
VT #457 ATY-529 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala
VT #462 ATY-530 Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala
VT #463 ATY-527 Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala
VT #465 ATY-533 Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala

----------


## TEP70

VT 471 ATY-536 Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala

----------


## JT

CBF #748: RTG-148 Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala

Muutama sarjanumero tarttui tänään mukaan:

CBF #711: 1865241, YK900L32090008718
CBF #744: 1865266, YK900L32090008753
VT #455: 1865030, YK900L32090008697

----------


## ollit

> CBF 718 RTG-118 K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala tänään 6.8. linjalla 741.


CBF 718 on 2-akselinen, ei teli. Näkemäsi auto lienee 748. Näin samaisen auton eilen Tikkurilan asemalla eikä kylkinumerosta voinut erehtyä.

CBF #718 RTG-118 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala
CBF #719 RTG-119 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala

VT #451 ATY-537 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala
VT #452 ATY-538 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala
VT #467 ATY-532 Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala
VT #468 ATY-531 Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala

----------


## TEP70

> CBF 718 on 2-akselinen, ei teli. Näkemäsi auto lienee 748. Näin samaisen auton eilen Tikkurilan asemalla eikä kylkinumerosta voinut erehtyä.


718 rekistereineen oli varma havainto, mutta auton tyypin osalta näemmä hätäinen.

----------


## ollit

VT #469 ATY-542 Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala

----------


## JT

VT #466: ATY-534 Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala

CBF #716: RTG-116 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala, 1865472, YK900L32090008723
CBF #746: RTG-146 Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala, 1865349, YK900L32090008755

CBF #719: 1865546, YK900L32090008726
CBF #748: 1865442, YK900L32090008757

----------


## JT

VT #493: CHJ-533 Irisbus Crossway LE

----------


## antsa

Koskilinjat 141 BSY-241 uusin kabus.

----------


## kuukanko

Veolia Transport 460 Scania K230UB4x2 / Lahti Scala ATY-528
Veolia Transport 461 Scania K230UB4x2 / Lahti Scala ATY-554
Veolia Transport 474 Scania K280UB6x2*4 / Lahti Scala ATY-556

----------


## Rasbelin

Westendin Linja #78 - Irisbus Crossway LE - GIS-178 - VNESFR1610M007423
Westendin Linja #79 - Irisbus Crossway LE - GIS-179 - VNESFR1610M007432

----------


## ollit

VT #491 Irisbus Crossway LE:n rekkari on CHJ-529.

----------


## antsa

Valmiina seuraava kabus Koskilinjojen 142 BSY-242...

----------


## antsa

Valtanen tais ihastua Lahtelaiseen ku osti toisen Omnin. BSY-246 Scania K340 on tämä yksilö.

----------


## Pulustaja

Koskilinjojen seuraava Kabus valmis, #143 JGX-743.

----------


## killerpop

Listasta puuttuu ainakin yksi Volvo, sillä aken tilastojen mukaan heinäkuun 2009 loppuun mennessä oli rekisteröity 42 uutta Volvoa. Tällä hetkellä listasta löytyy 41 kpl.

Voisikohan puuttuva yksilö olla Hyvinkään Liikenteen 9700 telipeli? Tosin huhtikuussa Liedon tehtaalla moista ei ainakaan työn alla ollut, joten olisko kyse jostain valmiista paketista? Tietääkö joku tarkemmin auton taustoja?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:32 ----------

nimimerkki VM:n mukaan Hyvinkään Liikenteen tämän kevään uutuusauto on allaolevassa kuvassa oleva 9700, jonka kuvasin lokakuussa 2008, mutta ensirekisteröity nyt 2009

----------


## Eppu

> nimimerkki VM:n mukaan Hyvinkään Liikenteen tämän kevään uutuusauto on allaolevassa kuvassa oleva 9700, jonka kuvasin lokakuussa 2008, mutta ensirekisteröity nyt 2009


Tämä auto siis lienee kyseessä?

----------


## antsa

Torstaina Lahdessa ajeli uusi kabus. Koskilinjojen 144 BSY-264.

----------


## Lauri Räty

CBF 727 - Scania K230UB4x2 / Lahti Scala - RTG-127

----------


## killerpop

Lisätty listaan TKL:n autot #87 - #93 (Volvo 8700LE B12B 6x2)

----------


## Lauri Räty

CBF 725 - Scania K230 / Lahti Scala - RTG-125
CBF 726 - Scania K230 / Lahti Scala - RTG-126
CBF 728 - Scania K230 / Lahti Scala - RTG-128
CBF 729 - Scania K230 / Lahti Scala - RTG-129

----------


## antsa

Keskiviikkona ajeli Lahden linja-autoaseman ohi uusi kabus. BSY-292 oli tuon Kuopion Liikenteen 92:sen kilvet.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Cbf 731 Scania K230, Lahti Scala - RTG-131

Havaittu myös samanlainen Cbf 730. Rekisteriä en pysty vahvistamaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:21 ----------

Muutama kuvalinkki:

Cbf 731: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/DSC00740.JPG

Eskelinen IOZ-909: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_7417.JPG

Eskelinen IOZ-910: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_7930.JPG

----------


## killerpop

Waltsun kuvista pari bongausta:

Linjaliikenne Muurinen #139  	IJB-725  	B12B 6x2  	8700LE  	YV3R8N12891135541
Linjaliikenne V. Nyholm #67  	IJB-719  	B12B 6x2  	8700LE  	 
Ja VM:n kuvista pari lisää

Juha Jalo #14 IJB-716 B12B 6x2  	8700LE 
Juha Jalo #21 IJB-720 B12B 6x2  	8700LE 
--> Lisätty Volvo-listaukseen.

----------


## antsa

Että tulee tuonne listaankin oikein niin eikös tuo 14 ole Turun Citybus eikä Jalo ? Samanlainen myös 13 IJB-721. Jalon toinen olis 22 IJB-717. Nyholm toinen 84 IJB-718.

----------


## helleh

> Että tulee tuonne listaankin oikein niin eikös tuo 14 ole Turun Citybus eikä Jalo ? Samanlainen myös 13 IJB-721. Jalon toinen olis 22 IJB-717. Nyholm toinen 84 IJB-718.


Koko 8.n auton paketti ohessa:

Turun Citybus/13  IJB-721
Turun Citybus/14  IJB-716
Juha Jalo /20        IJB-717
Juha Jalo/21         IJB-720
Nyholm/67            IJB-719
Nyholm/84            IJB-718
Muurinen/139       IJB-725
Muurinen/140       IJB-726

----------


## Aleksi.K

Cbf 735 :  Scania K230 - Lahti Scala / RTG - 135

----------


## antsa

Kuopioon jälleen uusi kabus 93 BSY-293 ja nyt on kilvet saanut myös Koivisto 308 joka on puol vuotta varmaan ollu testiajossa. Kilvet LYY-508 ja kyseessä tietty kabus myös.

----------


## kuukanko

Concordia Bus Finland 736 RTG-136 Scania K230UB4x2 / Lahti Scala

----------


## Lauri Räty

CBF 738 - Scania K230 / Lahti Scala - RTG-138

----------


## kuukanko

Concordia Bus Finland 739 RTG-139 Scania K230UB4x2 / Lahti Scala

----------


## Eppu

Länsilinjat #17, Irisbus Crossway LE (EJI-903)

----------


## JT

CBF #742: RTG-142, Scania K230UB 4x2 / Lahti Scala

----------


## antsa

Uusin kabus Kuopio 94 BSY-294 ajovalmiina.

----------


## JT

CBF #741: RTG-141, Scania K230UB 4x2 / Lahti Scala
alusta: 1866257
kori: YK900L32090008749

----------


## antsa

Seuraava uusi kabus ajeli Lahdessa tänään eli Kuopio 95 LYY-495.

----------


## kuukanko

Onkohan Talma Busin Irisbus Marcopolo Viaggio 350 OCZ-115 rekisteröity tänä vuonna?

----------


## Zetor

> Onkohan Talma Busin Irisbus Marcopolo Viaggio 350 OCZ-115 rekisteröity tänä vuonna?


On, olisikohan ollut huhti-toukokuussa.

----------


## Bussimake

Veolia Transport
475 SMZ-644
477 SMZ-645
478 SMZ-647

----------


## Zetor

Tässä ajankuluksi AKE:sta haettuja alustanumeroita edellämainituille autoille:
SMZ-644 YS2K4X20091866503
SMZ-645 YS2K4X20091866326
SMZ-647 YS2K4X20091866506
OCZ-115 ZGA7B2N100E001487 (Iveco 397E.12.33 A-C-I EuroRider / Marcopolo Viaggio III 350, ensirek. 19.5.2009 kun siitä oli puhetta aiemmin)
LYY-495 YK9TCA64594003186
BSY-294 YK9TCA64594003185
RTG-142 YS2K4X20091866258
EJI-903 VNESFR1610M007781
RTG-139 YS2K4X20091866193
RTG-138 YS2K4X20091866188
RTG-136 YS2K4X20091866045

----------


## antsa

Kuopion uusin kabus 141 GGY-377 näkyi liikkuvan Lahdessa.

----------


## ollit

VT 481 (Lahti Scala, Scania K280UB 6x2)

----------


## killerpop

Bossen sivujen mukaan Williams Buss:lle olisi tullut lokakuuun lopussa 
ÅLB 210 Scania K400EB 6x2*4 / Irizar (1866019 / 105414)

----------


## antsa

ML-Charter on saanu toisenki Omnin LYY-481 kilvillä. Erikokoiset moottorit mut en ole varma kummassa kumpi K400 ja K380. Toinen euro5 ja toinen euro4.

----------


## kuukanko

> VT 481 (Lahti Scala, Scania K280UB 6x2)


Rekkari näytti olevan IJE-802.

----------


## TEP70

Veolian Länsiväylän laivastoon näyttää liittyneen auto 480, Scania K230UB4x2 Scala, rekisteri IJE-801.

----------


## antsa

Koskilinjat 145 ERF-903 uusi kabus liikkeellä.

----------


## LHB

Laitetaas vaikka tänne nämä Oulun Kabussit
http://www.pato.1g.fi/arktiset/osb/kabussit.htm

----------


## Eppu

Kuullemma ilmailulaitokselle olisi nyt tullut ainakin 1 kpl näitä jokin aikaa sitten tilattuja matalaniveliä. (Ilmeisesti toinenkin vielä tulee.) Auto on kokomatala, joten alustan malli on Volvo B9S ALF. Korimalli puolestaan on yhtiölle ennestään tuttu Kiitokori AeroStar.

Mutta yhtä kaikki nämä autothan eivät rekisterikilpiä varmaankaan saa...

----------


## J_J

> Kuullemma ilmailulaitokselle olisi nyt tullut ainakin 1 kpl näitä jokin aikaa sitten tilattuja matalaniveliä. (Ilmeisesti toinenkin vielä tulee.) Auto on kokomatala, joten alustan malli on Volvo B9S ALF. Korimalli puolestaan on yhtiölle ennestään tuttu Kiitokori AeroStar.
> 
> Mutta yhtä kaikki nämä autothan eivät rekisterikilpiä varmaankaan saa...


Eivät saa kilpiä. Esteenä mm. 20 metrin kokonaispituus, sekä 2,6 metrin leveys. Tälläisiä kun ei rekisteriin saa  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

Veolia Transport 476 Scania K230UB4x2 / Lahti Scala SMZ-646

----------


## Star502

Pohjolan Liikenne 15 LYY-483 Scania Omniexpress 340

----------


## Star502

Pohjolan Liikenne 48 LYY-484 Scania K310IB OmniExpress 340

----------


## Star502

Pohjolan Matka 78 Volvo B12M 9700H
Pohjolan Matka 99 Volvo B12M 9700H YOR-839
Pohjolan Matka 112 Volvo B12M 6x2 9700HD

----------


## antsa

Koskilinjat 146 ERF-939 uusin kabus.

----------


## dima

Savonlinja 888 Iveco Irisbus Crossway, XUT-426  VNESFR1600M006349
Savonlinja 889 Iveco Irisbus Arway, XUT-433 VNESFR1600M006851

----------


## killerpop

> Savonlinja 888 Iveco Irisbus Crossway, XUT-426  VNESFR1600M006349
> Savonlinja 889 Iveco Irisbus Arway, XUT-433 VNESFR1600M006851


Äh, ennen pidin hyvänä tuntomerkkinä, että Arwayt oli VNESFR160 ja Crosswayt VNESFR150 (ja Crossway LE:t VNESFR161). Alkoikin mietityttään,. olisko tuossa #888:n VIN:ssä sittenkin virheellinen numero?

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Äh, ennen pidin hyvänä tuntomerkkinä, että Arwayt oli VNESFR160 ja Crosswayt VNESFR150 (ja Crossway LE:t VNESFR161). Alkoikin mietityttään,. olisko tuossa #888:n VIN:ssä sittenkin virheellinen numero?


Eihän se vain niin olisi, että Arwaylla ja Crosswaylla on yhteinen numerosarja?
Tää menee arwailuksi (en siis todellakaan tiedä), mutta tähänastisten hajabongausten perusteella olen tullut seuraavaan luuloon ;-)  :

- VNESFR150 Arway tai Crossway korkeana pikkukoneella (Tector)
- VNESFR151 Crossway LE pikkukoneella
- VNESFR160 Arway tai Crossway korkeana isommalla koneella (Cursor 8)
- VNESFR161 Crossway LE isommalla koneella

----------


## LHB

Liikenne O. Niemelä XUU-244 #4 Volvo B12B 9700H tekee parastaikaa neitsytmatkaa.
Kuva löytyy täältä: http://pato.1g.fi/kuvat/2009/11/59.jpg

Alustanumero: YV3R8L2278A127044

----------


## dima

> Eihän se vain niin olisi, että Arwaylla ja Crosswaylla on yhteinen numerosarja?
> Tää menee arwailuksi (en siis todellakaan tiedä), mutta tähänastisten hajabongausten perusteella olen tullut seuraavaan luuloon ;-)  :
> 
> 
> - VNESFR160 Arway tai Crossway korkeana isommalla koneella (Cursor 8)


Rekisteriotteesta löytyy maininta Cursor 8:sta

----------


## jac

HelB 955 Volvo B7R / 8700LE BNZ-229 
HelB 956 Volvo B7R / 8700LE BNZ-231

----------


## vko

> HelB 955 Volvo B7R / 8700LE BNZ-229 
> HelB 956 Volvo B7R / 8700LE BNZ-231


HelB 955-957 rekisteri- ja alustanumerot lisätty listaukseen.

----------


## Zetor

> Eihän se vain niin olisi, että Arwaylla ja Crosswaylla on yhteinen numerosarja?
> Tää menee arwailuksi (en siis todellakaan tiedä), mutta tähänastisten hajabongausten perusteella olen tullut seuraavaan luuloon ;-)  :
> 
> - VNESFR150 Arway tai Crossway korkeana pikkukoneella (Tector)
> - VNESFR151 Crossway LE pikkukoneella
> - VNESFR160 Arway tai Crossway korkeana isommalla koneella (Cursor 8)
> - VNESFR161 Crossway LE isommalla koneella


Meni lähes tarkalleen oikein, tässä kuitenkin vielä vähän tarkempaa faktaa peliin:

- VNE = valmistajatunnus, eli tässä tapauksessa Iveco France (valmistetaan toki Tsekeissä mutta tyyppihyväksynnät on Iveco Francen kautta)
- SFR150 = Crossway Tector koneella 194 tai 220 kW (Arwayta ja Evadysta ei saa Tectorilla)
- SFR160 = Crossway, Arway tai Evadys H Cursor 8 koneella (243 (ei Evadys) tai 280kW (ei Crossway))
- SFR151,SFR161 = Crossway LE City (moottorit samalla logiikalla kuin yllä)
- SFR152,SFR162 = Crossway LE Intercity (moottoreissa sama logiikka)

Oman lisänsä soppaan tuo vielä Arway 15m ja Evadys HD, joissa on Cursor 10-koneet. Niiden mallikoodeja en kuitenkaan ulkoa muista.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Meni lähes tarkalleen oikein, tässä kuitenkin vielä vähän tarkempaa faktaa peliin:
> 
> - VNE = valmistajatunnus, eli tässä tapauksessa Iveco France (valmistetaan toki Tsekeissä mutta tyyppihyväksynnät on Iveco Francen kautta)
> - SFR150 = Crossway Tector koneella 194 tai 220 kW (Arwayta ja Evadysta ei saa Tectorilla)
> - SFR160 = Crossway, Arway tai Evadys H Cursor 8 koneella (243 (ei Evadys) tai 280kW (ei Crossway))
> - SFR151,SFR161 = Crossway LE City (moottorit samalla logiikalla kuin yllä)
> - SFR152,SFR162 = Crossway LE Intercity (moottoreissa sama logiikka)
> 
> Oman lisänsä soppaan tuo vielä Arway 15m ja Evadys HD, joissa on Cursor 10-koneet. Niiden mallikoodeja en kuitenkaan ulkoa muista.


Entäs Crosswayt Cummins ISBe-koneella?

----------


## Star502

Pohjolan Liikenne 83 LYY-485 Scania K310 OmniExpress 340

----------


## Zetor

> Entäs Crosswayt Cummins ISBe-koneella?


Ilmeisesti viittaat tuolla Cumminsin, Ivecon ja Case New Hollandin EEA (European Engine Alliance)-yhteenliittymään? Se perustettiin -96 kehittämään uusi 4-6 sylinteristen koneiden moottoriperhe. Nyttemmin tuo allianssi on lakkautettu ja molemmat tahot (Cummins ja FPT eli Fiat Powertrain) jatkavat koneiden valmistusta ja kehitystä omilla tahoillaan. Ivecolla kyseinen kone kulkee Tector-nimellä eli se löytyy mm. busseista joissa tyyppikoodi on SFR15x.

----------


## antsa

Senverran korjaisin et tuolla Pohjolan Matkan uusissa on kaks kertaa sama auto 73 ja 83, 73 lienee olemassa mut 83 vanha 502. Pohjolan Liikenteen 975 on LYY-487.

----------


## killerpop

> Senverran korjaisin et tuolla Pohjolan Matkan uusissa on kaks kertaa sama auto 73 ja 83, 73 lienee olemassa mut 83 vanha 502. Pohjolan Liikenteen 975 on LYY-487.


Hyvä huomio, copypastea saa syyttää kun oli tarkoitus lisätä Pohjolan Liikenteelle ko numeroinen auto. Korjattu.

----------


## antsa

Tänään Kabussin pihalla Koskilinjat 147 LYY-547.

----------


## JT

Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1001: CHL-484, Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala



nähtävästi Mobitecin ohjelmointi ei ole onnistunut ihan täydellisesti...

----------


## dima

SL-886, Iveco Irisbus Crossway, XUT-434

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Bongasin aamulla Kampissa PL 190:n ovimontun:

Pohjolan Liikenne #190 LYY-486 K340IB Scania OmniExpress 360  1866363 YK900L36090008884

----------


## killerpop

Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1002  	CHL-485  	K280UB 6x2  	Lahti Scala  	1866826  	YK900L32090008862  	   	 
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1004 	CHL-487 	K280UB 6x2 	Lahti Scala 	  	 	  	 
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1005 	CHL-488 	K280UB 6x2 	Lahti Scala 	1866841 	YK900L32090008865 	  	 
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1006 	CHL-489 	K230UB 	Lahti Scala 	  		 
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1007 	CHL-490 	K230UB 	Lahti Scala 	1866814 	YK900L32090008846 	  	 
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1008 	CHL-491 	K230UB 	Lahti Scala 	1866805 	YK900L32090008847 	  	 
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1010 	CHL-493 	K230UB 	Lahti Scala 	  	  	 
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1011 	CHL-494 	K230UB 	Lahti Scala 	1867058 	YK900L32090008850

----------


## vko

Listaan lisätty Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1003, #1009, #1012, #1013 sekä muista HelBin uusista puuttuvia tietoja.


Vuonna 2010 rekisteröitäviä linja-autoja varten on luotu uusi listaus sekä viestiketju. Viestiketju löytyy täältä, listaus täältä.

----------


## antsa

Vielä ehti viime vuodelle yksi kabus eli Koskilinjat 149 LYY-549. Tuli siis tehtaan paras vuosi kautta aikojen 28:lla uudella.

----------


## dima

Viime vuoden listaan vielä:

SL-887, Iveco Irisbus Crossway, XUT-425
SL-890, Iveco Irisbus Arway, XUT-441

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

_Savonlinja #747
Keski-Suomen Liikenne 	HKY-684 	B12M 6x2 	9700HD 	  	6882_

Tällä ookasin Hartolasta Lahteen ja bongasin alustanumeroksi 137215: jos en väärin ovimontusta tihrustanut, niin koko rimpsu olisi YV3R9L22XAA137215.
Kuulin muuten jutun, jonka mukaan auton sivunumero olisi Savonlinjan kalustokirjanpidossa 892, vaikka kyljessä lukee Jumbo-imagoon sopiva 747. Jos ei yhtiöillä rupea 892-numeroista autoa näkymään, lienee siis kyse tästä "kaksoisidentiteetistä". :-)

----------


## JT

Nobina #731: Scania 1865744, Lahden Autokori YK900L32090008738.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> _Savonlinja #747
> Keski-Suomen Liikenne 	HKY-684 	B12M 6x2 	9700HD 	  	6882_...koko rimpsu olisi YV3R9L22XAA137215.
> Kuulin muuten jutun, jonka mukaan auton sivunumero olisi Savonlinjan kalustokirjanpidossa 892 ...


Nyt on kylkeenkin ilmestynyt numero 892.

----------

